# Looking for a breeder in Alaska, or one willing to send a puppy to Alaska



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm reaching out to anyone who may have had experience buying a puppy from out of state. I live in Alaska, and I haven't found a reputable breeder up here, so I'm hoping to find a breeder who can work with me getting a puppy up here (I am willing to travel to bring the puppy home). From talking to the airlines, in addition to the standard vet cert, puppies traveling to extreme cold climates must be approved by a vet to travel there. Also, any travel I'll do with a puppy will be pretty long... the flight from Seattle to Anchorage alone is between 3 to 3.5 hours... what does one do in regards to feeding and waste elimination? Any advice or experience anyone can share is much appreciated!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I think many people do pad training so they don't have to go outside. I know some breeders will have an escort fly with your puppy for an extra fee. Are you looking for a boy or girl?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's an example of a breeder that will ship anywhere in the world with an escort at your expense. 
http://www.richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a courier deliver mine from Alabama to Ohio. I picked him up at the airport.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I ended up flying to pick up my Kissy. I felt it was super important to meet the breeder in person and get all of the information I needed face to face. It was also really nice because we were able to establish a really great relationship and she still sends me care packages for Kissy and we email each other at least once every 2-3 weeks with pictures. My 2 cents is: If you look well, it will cost you just a tad bit more to fly yourself in and out the same day than it will cost you to pay for someone to bring him/her to you. I strongly suggest going to get him/her yourself. You are already making an investment in a good doog from a good breeder so you might as well spend an extra couple $100 to get the entire experience and meet the breeder. There is only so much you can discuss on the phone.

Also, I live in North Dakota which is just about as cold as Alaska and I would never risk sending a tiny puppy cargo here or to Alaska. They say the cabins are temperature controlled but I just wouldn't trust it. I travelled with a diaper bag with pajamas, a thick cozy blanket, treats, extra food, water, etc. to make sure I made Kissy's flight and transition as best and easy as possible. Feel free top send me a personal message and I can help you plan for a freezing cold weather transition.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jackie, you might want to contact Ron Stonke of Baybreeze Maltese. He lives in the Seattle area and I believe he may have a male puppy available to a pet home. His email address is [email protected]. I cannot say enough good things about Ron, his dogs, and the good care he gives to his dogs, proven (I think) by the fact that my show girl Vision is currently living with and being shown by Ron. Good luck in your search and feel free to contact me privately if you have any questions that I could answer for you.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! TLR, I'm hoping for a girl. I'll definitely check out the breeder's site you suggested. MaryH, thanks for the Seattle breeder info.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There is an AMA breeder in Alaska, but she splits her time between Alaska and Arizona. Her name is Linda Lamoureux. Her kennel is Snow Angel Maltese	snowangelmaltese.com. She was very gracious to me when I first met her at a specialty out in Washington several years back. 

If you are familiar with the Browntrout dog calendars her Maltese are frequent models for them.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Carina! I did contact Linda, but she doesn't have any puppies available right now. I'll be contacting her again to hopefully meet with her and any new litters she may have, even if we get one from another breeder before then. We're actually plan on having two, a male and a female (not to breed). I really would love a female, as does my daughter, but my poor husband wants another male in the house, and he firmly believes you should have two dogs so they're not lonely when we're not home.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

J Smith said:


> Hi Carina! I did contact Linda, but she doesn't have any puppies available right now. I'll be contacting her again to hopefully meet with her and any new litters she may have, even if we get one from another breeder before then. We're actually plan on having two, a male and a female (not to breed). I really would love a female, as does my daughter, but my poor husband wants another male in the house, and he firmly believes you should have two dogs so they're not lonely when we're not home.


I am glad you have found some good contacts. I encourage you to add the two to your home separately, there have been a number of posts on the problems associated with adopting two puppies together. In most of these articles, and references it suggests waiting at least six months in between puppies to give the one time to adjust to all the training needed. Now, that can change if you add them at different ages, but I would still suggest at least some waiting period in between.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

Since we're more than likely getting the male first, we'll be waiting until he's old enough to be neutered before bringing the female home so there is no "accidental" breeding. Your fluffs are adorable btw!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As Carina said, I would contact Linda. She spends her winters in the Phoenix, AZ area and her summers in Anchorage, Alaska.

Linda Lamareux
Snow Angel Maltese
(602) 321-8253
[email protected]
Snow Angel Maltese


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

J Smith said:


> Since we're more than likely getting the male first, we'll be waiting until he's old enough to be neutered before bringing the female home so there is no "accidental" breeding. Your fluffs are adorable btw!


That sounds like a good plan.  

Thank you for the complement on my dogs. I feel very blessed to have them in my life. :innocent: They are adorable inside and out. :wub:


----------

